# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  γιαΠλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt WTE1272

## Φιλιππος1

Παιδιά ψάχνω για πλακέτα ελέγχου/προγράμματος για ένα Πλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt WTE1272K άνω φόρτωσης, από υπάρχον πλυντήριο .

----------

